# Male betta not interested in female?



## HolliDaze (Jun 25, 2017)

At 3:00 yesterday afternoon,I put my male and female betta together, with the female in a separate container. The male hasn't flared, put together a bubble nest, or anything of the sort. I'm not surprised about the bubble nest, but he acts like there aren't any other fish in his tank. The female actually seems more interested than he is. Is this normal, or should I be concerned. He always seemed to be the aggressive type, flaring whenever I pass his tank.


----------



## kouha (May 22, 2017)

ive never experienced a betta express indifference. straight up aggression sure, but never indifference. i'd give it time. maybe if possible steal a bubble nest from another male with a spoon? might help kickstart his instincts to build onto it(got that tip from inglorious bettas haha)


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

in my experience, bettas usually show indifference when its sees a fish 24/7 and can't interact with it (chase/ attack/ etc) for a long long time, isolate the fish/ dont let it see other fish for a while, and when re-introduced it should be interested if the fish is healthy.


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

Have you followed the steps to introduce and condition them?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a koi male im currently trying to breed. I put a small piece of bubble wrap in the spawning tank with the bubbles facing down. That did the trick because it looks like a bubble nest and they will add on to it.


----------

